# Farbe zum Text unterstreichen ändern



## Microhome (23. Februar 2009)

Hallo liebe Community,
ich arbeite nun schon einige Zeit mit PS, bin aber noch nie auf folgendes, eigentlich ganz normales, Problem gestoßen.

Ich möchte einen Text schreiben und ihn mit einer anderen, als der Schriftfarbe, unterstreichen.

Ist das so einfach möglich oder müsste ich da die Linien jeweils per Hand ziehen?



Vielen Dank und beste Grüße!


----------



## Alexander Groß (23. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

ich mache das so:

Nur über der Unterstreichung eine Auswahl erstellen.

Dann im Ebenenmenü unten eine neue Füll- oder Einstellungsebene anwenden.

Farbton/Sättigung

Farbe wählen


fertig.


Alex


----------



## Microhome (23. Februar 2009)

Hi,
danke für deine Antwort. Genau das meinte ich ja mit "Linie per Hand" ziehen.
Ich hab mich nur gefragt, ob es nicht auch eine Möglichkeit gibt, die Farbe für das Unterstreichen einzustellen?!


----------



## Alexander Groß (23. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

das wäre wirklich toll aber leider ....nein.


Alex

PS: Die Linie ist bei meiner Methode aber schon da und muss nicht noch gezogen werden.


----------



## DJTrancelight (23. Februar 2009)

Hi,

vielleicht noch ein Tipp, ist aber evtl. unschön.

Wenn du den Text komplett geschrieben hast, machst du eine Kopie dieser Textebene. Die Kopie ziehst du unter die Originaltextebene (ich vermute Textfarbe schwarz). Jetzt kannst du den Text in der Kopie beliebig mit der gewünschten Farbe, z.B. rot unterstreichen (der markierte Text wird ebenfalls rot). Da der Original-Text über der Kopie liegt, wird die rote Schriftfarbe überdeckt, die unterstrichene Linie "scheint" jedoch durch. 

VG
DJ Trancelight


----------

